# Video: ABA Timing Belt & Oil Seal DIY



## bearing01 (May 27, 2004)

It been typed out a billion times how to do this, but I haven't seen a good video showing how to change the timing belt, drive belts, spark plugs or front oil seals. This time around I figured I'd make a video of it.

Hope someone finds this useful, if not a reminder of work they've done before.

Enjoy

*Part 1*





*Part 2*





*Part 3*





*Part 4*


----------



## Kiyokix (Dec 16, 2005)

:thumbup: :beer:³

In doing this...you have achieved a godlike status, this is the ultimate DIY.

Kei


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

Nice John. :thumbup:


----------



## FL 2.0L (Aug 1, 2002)

Thanks for taking the time! Hadn't seen the 2 wrench trick for the serp tensioner before!


----------



## at_the_speed_of_2.l0w (Jun 18, 2006)

Fantastic DIY tutorial. I love how you got saltier as the vids went on. "I don't need no [email protected]%#n' exercisen'." :laugh:


----------



## rawk (Jul 29, 2000)

Really nice work man, honestly the best VW related DIY i've seen... I've done timing belt a few times but still watched the whole thing  :thumbup:


----------



## CrankDaBewstmun (Jul 24, 2008)

Great detail and love the torque wrench click click click click click

V belt pulley holder :thumbup:

Rope trick reminded me of a moped I had. It came with a tool that screwed into the cylinder head and basically it stopped the piston. 

I also tend to do the valve cover gasket when doing the T-belt, they start seeping so fast....eliminates the hassle of removing the seal, you can take the cap off.

Cam belt tensioner tool is good alternative to pliers bent and ground.


----------



## bearing01 (May 27, 2004)

Thanks for the comments and compliments guys. 

John


----------



## le_coiffeur (Dec 20, 2009)

woooaa!!!!! great!


----------



## clevebb (Feb 2, 2009)

My only complaint is taking of the redish airbox heater hose. Totally unnecessary
That was amazing and will be a much watched series.


----------



## mizzuh (Oct 13, 2010)

kick a$$. Its almost time for my Timing belt replacement. i know where to go.


----------



## FNG21222 (Feb 23, 2010)

what is the rope trick you did in the video? how do you do it and how does it work? never heard of that before,hate to sound dumb but i have to ask. by the way awesome videos.


----------



## bearing01 (May 27, 2004)

FNG21222 said:


> what is the rope trick you did in the video?


We need to loosen the crankshaft sprocket nut to access the crank seal. Putting the wrench on the nut and turning will just turn the crankshaft and cycle the engine. We need some way to prevent the engine from cycling / crankshaft from turning. We therefore need to jam the engine. One way we could do it is remove the starter and stick a screw driver in the starter hole in between two teeth on the flywheel's ring gear and the starter opening. Another way is to prevent the piston from being able to go all the way to Top Dead Center. When the piston is at TDC there is probably about half-inch of clearance between the piston crown and the roof of the combustion chamber. As the piston moves up the cylinder (approaching TDC) if you put rope in the spark plug hole you can take up space in the combustion chamber. As the piston reaches TDC it will pinch the rope and the rope will not compress. It will lock up the engine and prevent it from cycling. It will therefore lock the crankshaft and let you loosen & remove the crank nut.


----------



## SPJosh1890 (Sep 4, 2010)

amazing!!!! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## FNG21222 (Feb 23, 2010)

thank you for explaining that for me bearingo1


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

I do like the rope trick 

A+ :thumbup:


----------



## groundupjetta (Feb 1, 2010)

That should answer ANY questions about timing belts in this forum.

Thank you :thumbup::beer:


----------



## 1.AteTee MkIV (Feb 13, 2009)

I don't understand the rope trick. How does it work? Seems very effective.
If I understand correctly, do I crank forward a few teeth, feed rope into spark plug cylinder 1, then undo bolts?

Just trying to understand. 
Thanks fellas


----------



## 1.AteTee MkIV (Feb 13, 2009)

Nevermind. I didn't see the entire paragraph explaining it. Duh. 
:banghead:


----------



## mtb4life7701 (Dec 30, 2009)

great vids!


----------



## haYnGTi (Sep 19, 2005)

very informative!! gonna be doing that this week:thumbup:


----------



## DaddyOfPayton (Feb 24, 2004)

Bookmarked


----------

